# Hoosier78 1648 Monark



## hoosier78 (Feb 16, 2013)

Bought a monark 1648 and a tilt shoreline trailer. Here are a few pics of boat. (Boat is on my flatbed trailer as I am in the middle of rehabbing boat trailer)


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 16, 2013)

Have a long list of things to do to boat and trailer. Started with a transom replacement. First I had to cut the corners and cap off.


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 16, 2013)

This is a pic of the bare transom area.


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 16, 2013)

I built my transom out of 3/4" b c exterior rated plywood. Glued 2 sheets together and cut to size. Finished all areas and edges with marine spar.


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 16, 2013)

Installed new transom board and tig welded corners back on. Bolted the transom on with stainless bolts and epoxied every bolt.


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 16, 2013)

I took 1/8" aluminum and bent a transom rail on the inside and outside of transom and then tigged everything together


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 16, 2013)

I bent 2 pieces of angle for the sides of the boat to tie into the transom. Now this phase of the boat overhaul is complete:grin:


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 16, 2013)

Next on the list is a paint job for the boat. I will be using duralux aluminum paint green.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice work on that transom! Very well done. I will be following for sure.


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 17, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Nice work on that transom! Very well done. I will be following for sure.




X2


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks guys. Working 60 - 70 hours a week is going to make progress a little slow but I am going to get it done ASAP


----------



## johnnybassboat (Feb 17, 2013)

We will stay tuned in. Looking good so far. =D>


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 17, 2013)

Picked up a 1998 25 horse mercury 2 stroke. Rebuilt carb new water pump, fuel pump and a full tune up. Hopefully she runs as good on the boat as it did in the tank.


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 17, 2013)

Here is a pictures of my trailer. Haven't did much to it at this point. Just took most of the wiring and bunks off and added new tires and rims.


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't know how well you can see it but the toungue of trailer as well as coupler is bent.


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have the toungue off the trailer at this point. Took the winch bracket off as I will use it for the new toungue. I have a 3" by 4" by 10' piece of tube steel on the way. To replace it. The old toungue was only 8' so this will allow me to move the boat forward a little so the transom boards will be roughly 1" past the transom.


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 17, 2013)

The winch bracket is now prepped and primed. Paint will follow tomorrow and then I will mount the new winch


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 18, 2013)

I put a coat of paint on winch bracket. Its not going to be a fast project working a lot of hours. I am waiting on my replacement tube for the toungue to come in and then the trailer overhaul will continue. Boat hopefully will be painted by end of week.


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 19, 2013)

My boat is painted and drying as we speak! Going to be cutting vynil lettering and installing later today pics to follow this evening. I am contemplating using a product called deck restore on the decking. Anyone had experience with this product on boats? I used it on wood decks off of homes and it works well for that.


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 19, 2013)

hoosier78 said:


> Thanks guys. Working 60 - 70 hours a week is going to make progress a little slow but I am going to get it done ASAP



Are you working 60 - 70 a week at your job or on your boat?? :LOL2: Looks like you are making great progress!


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 19, 2013)

gillhunter said:


> hoosier78 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys. Working 60 - 70 hours a week is going to make progress a little slow but I am going to get it done ASAP
> ...


Lol! I actually am working a lot of hours, my boat was in the paint booth at my job and I couldn't help myself! Most of the other work will be evening/weekend hours only. :-D


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here is a few pics of her. Duralux turned out good.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Feb 19, 2013)

Looking good.
I think your have a good all around boat there!


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 20, 2013)

TxTightLiner said:


> Looking good.
> I think your have a good all around boat there!


Thank you! I


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have the 3"by 4" tube that I am using as a new toungue for the trailer. I welded the tilt bracket on to it and then ground everything down. 
Next was a coat of rust-oleum rusty metal primer. Tomorrow I will topcoat it and attach the hitch coupler to the front. 
Hopefully have the whole trailer painted and wired by the weekend.


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 20, 2013)

Here are some pics


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, I put the new hitch coupler on and installed new toungue on trailer. Next step is to wire wheel/grind trailer very well, prime and then paint. I then will need lights, bunks, saftey chains, trailer jack and mabye some side bunks


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 22, 2013)

After much grinding and using a wire wheel to clean the rust off my trailer, it was clean enough to prime. 
I primed it with rust-oleum rusty metal primer.
Going to let it sit overnight and tomorrow will topcoat. Here are a few pics of primed trailer


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks good. I used rusted metal primer on a jeep frame for a rock crawler i built once, works really good on surface rust and bare metal. You're doing great so far, I wish I could tig weld aluminum. I used to tig for a living in my late teens on steel and stainless, never did learn aluminum. Don5 have a tig either. LOL


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 22, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Looks good. I used rusted metal primer on a jeep frame for a rock crawler i built once, works really good on surface rust and bare metal. You're doing great so far, I wish I could tig weld aluminum. I used to tig for a living in my late teens on steel and stainless, never did learn aluminum. Don5 have a tig either. LOL


Thanks! I have had good luck with the rust-oleum primer on previous projects. As far as tigging aluminum, its not fun at all!


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 23, 2013)

I have the trailer painted. I painted it rust-oleum gloss black.


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 23, 2013)

I bought 2 by 4 by 8' select boards for the trailer bunks. They received 3 coats of helmsman spar letting dry overnight between coats. I marked the holes and drilled them 3/8". 
I then ran my bolts through and hammered the head flush with top of board. 
I then laid the bunks on trailer to make sure the holes was correct.


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 23, 2013)

Next was to carpet the bunks. I am not a good carpet man at all


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 23, 2013)

I mounted the winch bracket back on along with the new winch


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 23, 2013)

Your trailer is looking great! I wish I still had as much energy as you have :LOL2:


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 23, 2013)

gillhunter said:


> Your trailer is looking great! I wish I still had as much energy as you have :LOL2:


I wish I had more energy!


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 23, 2013)

_Looks real good._ =D>


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 23, 2013)

Country Dave said:


> _Looks real good._ =D>


Thanks Dave, I have been following your build and I like it also. Come'on spring!


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 25, 2013)

I decided I might as well pull my tires off and change bearings out. While the tires are off I will paint the places I couldn't reach with tire on. 
I hope you enjoy my redneck jackstands


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 25, 2013)

Forgot to add pic


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 28, 2013)

Wheel bearings are done I ran the new lights and added a new trailer jack. I went and registered boat and trailer and this evening I am going to pick up boat.


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 2, 2013)

Here is a pic of my boat after I got it home. Its near dark but still can see the boat ok.
Today I worked on building the front deck. I chose to use 2 by 3s for framing and 1/2" plywood for decking


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 2, 2013)

After building the frame work, next I installed the plywood. I cut two 13" by 16" panels for access under the rear portion of deck. I will use the space for trolling motor battery, auxiliary batteries and lifejackets. 
/attachment]
Then I applied the first of three coats of helmsman varnish to all interior surfaces.


----------



## Ringo Steele (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Housier78,
Did you decide to use the "deck restore" on the decking? I have been thinking about using this product on mine too.


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ringo Steele said:


> Hi Housier78,
> Did you decide to use the "deck restore" on the decking? I have been thinking about using this product on mine too.


Hey Ringo, Yes I am going to use the restore on my decking. I have used the product before on house decks and it works amazing. I know a guy that put it on a pontoon boat a couple years ago and he says its great.


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 3, 2013)

After Sunday school this morning I came home and made the two floor decks. I also made a trolling motor bracket for my minn kota maxxum 55 that I traded for last month. Put the first coat of spar on the new pieces and a second coat on the front casting deck. I have added roughly 115lbs to the boat with the wood. Front and back should be balanced pretty close. If I don't like it over next winter I will rip it out and redo it all.:sad::shock:


----------



## Ringo Steele (Mar 3, 2013)

Do you put anything under the deck restore (sealer, spar urethane, etc.) or just straight on the wood surface?

Looking good, by the way! I've got to perform some TLC on my trailer too. #-o


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ringo Steele said:


> Do you put anything under the deck restore (sealer, spar urethane, etc.) or just straight on the wood surface?
> 
> Looking good, by the way! I've got to perform some TLC on my trailer too. #-o


Thanks, I am sealing all the interior side of the decks with spar, all the exterior surfaces will get 2 coats of the restore brushed back to give it a smoother texture.


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 5, 2013)

I put my first coat of restore on the decks yesterday after work. I just now finished the second coat. Here are a few pics.


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hit the wrong button on my phone! Here are the rest of the pics


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 5, 2013)

_Hey brother that thing is coming out great. =D> _


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Dave. It is a lot of work but also fun.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 5, 2013)

Slick build buddy. You won't even notice the weight, it's like having a lab or a kid in the boat. and for what you want to do, the storage and deck space will be nice!


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 5, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Slick build buddy. You won't even notice the weight, it's like having a lab or a kid in the boat. and for what you want to do, the storage and deck space will be nice!


Thanks, I hope it all works out good. I am pretty sure it will, I hope to find out soon! =P~


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 6, 2013)

I am looking for a couple decals for my trailer. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## hueydr (Mar 6, 2013)

If you still have the decals try Garzon Studios online. He will make anything you need at resonable prices. I just got a complete set of Tohatsu motor decals and cant wait to get the outboard painted to put them on. Keep up the good work. Tin looks fantastic!


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you for the advice and very kind words. I do not have the old decals there was no way to pull them off. I did however take the pictures I posted and got the dimensions of them.


----------



## hueydr (Mar 6, 2013)

Try him anyway. All he can say is that he cant do it.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Mar 7, 2013)

It's coming along nicely!
BTW Good looking Merc!!


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 7, 2013)

Well it figures! I get my boat decked out with plywood and I come across these. 4 by 8' by 1/8" aluminum sheets 4 of them.


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok so I bought 5 of them total. Now I don't know what I am going to do with them?


----------



## bigwave (Mar 7, 2013)

Save them for the next one...... :lol:


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 7, 2013)

I think once I get my 1648 the way I want I am done. I think anyways......maybe a pontoon in the future.


----------



## hoosier78 (Apr 20, 2013)

Well after all that hard work here it is the last half of April and my boat still has not seen water.


----------



## hoosier78 (Jun 30, 2013)

I am offering this boat and trailer for sale .if you are looking for a nice boat and trailer it will be very hard to beat this one. Call or text 812 881 1630 boat still hasn't been in the water but is fully licensed tagged and water/road ready.


----------



## hoosier78 (Jun 30, 2013)

Also comes with minn kota maxxum 55 lb thrust foot control troll motor and a brand new 40 lb minn kota transom mount.


----------



## hoosier78 (Jul 14, 2013)

For sale 1,500 boat, trailer and 2 trolling motors.


----------



## hoosier78 (Jul 14, 2013)

I will include the 5 sheets of sign board with the boat.


----------



## Jeeper (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you have any pics of the finished boat? Also what are you gonna do with that mercury?


----------

